# 323+turbo



## eyco (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi, does anyone have a E36 323 with turbo?
Is it worth to build that engine for use with a big turbo?
there's a 323 that i'm looking at, but only if it's possible to turbo chard it..
I'm thinking on a GT30R or GT35/40

Thanks.


----------



## Bimmermann05 (Feb 28, 2006)

a big t3 will do...... JUST GET TWO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

